# UK SPEC S14a SR20DET



## tozmi_kokov (Aug 28, 2005)

Front view of my 200sx (silvia)








Rear view








Pic of rear strut brace








Frontal1








Frontal2








Engine bay








Close up of wheel








Side view


----------



## ga16freak (Dec 31, 2004)

I like it :thumbup:


----------



## Hill_TOP_Drfter (Jan 4, 2006)

*NICE*

Holy crap THat is SWEEEEEEEET. :thumbup:


----------



## Pat200sx (Jan 29, 2004)

That is sick... Very nice!


----------



## Z_Spool (Sep 27, 2003)

tozmi_kokov said:


> Close up of wheel


 Big wheels... but where are the brakes? nice car over all but dude... seriously... GET NEW BRAKES!!! That's all...

Oh, and...








This just screams Desktop Wallpaper!


----------

